# TV star



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am off to the television studios in the morning to appear on a programme concerning animal welfare.. I was coerced into going so I am hoping not to have to say anything... Autographs will be available after a donation is paid to my animal shelter charity


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Who would have guessed.. still waiting for the car they are sending


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What a farce that turned out be...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> What a farce that turned out be...


What happened ? (or didn't)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Turned out it was at a vets clinic in Nasr City, quite near to City Stars..

The idea was that we would be interviewed on the general lack of humane treatment to animals and what is being done for the strays in Egypt. The vet was interviewed and he told of his love of animals and how he treats strays and rescue for free or little money and offers a 24/7 service, even going so far as to send a taxi for strays that have been rescued and in need of immediate treatment but the interviewer kept asking him about the cross over of animal diseases to humans and he tried to explain that it happens on very rare occasions but she kept banging on about it and of course a big part of the population will jump on that and use it to justify why they are frightened of animals. 

The interviewer then gave us a rehearsal on what we would say, my friend asked do you want me to speak in English or Arabic. The young man that was with us was interviewed with a cat that we had brought along as a prop.

We sat and waited to be told the film crew had left as we wanted to talk in English and not Arabic.. not true. 

My friend said... the interviewer was jealous because we are more beautiful and better dressed than her.. 


It will be shown on local tv channel 3 and I will tell you the night before it is shown, although I do have the interview with the vet on my phone if you are desperate to see it lol, 

There is also a little bit of a saga behind why the interview was done but I can't say anything about it until the programme has been shown but once it has I will give you all the gossip.


Maiden


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Turned out it was at a vets clinic in Nasr City, quite near to City Stars..
> 
> The idea was that we would be interviewed on the general lack of humane treatment to animals and what is being done for the strays in Egypt. The vet was interviewed and he told of his love of animals and how he treats strays and rescue for free or little money and offers a 24/7 service, even going so far as to send a taxi for strays that have been rescued and in need of immediate treatment but the interviewer kept asking him about the cross over of animal diseases to humans and he tried to explain that it happens on very rare occasions but she kept banging on about it and of course a big part of the population will jump on that and use it to justify why they are frightened of animals.
> 
> ...


Now are you at all surprised that it turned out like that  Come on then let us all see what you have on your phone as it may never reach the tv screen.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ohh I cant put it up here for legal reasons and it is too big for facebook but got a friend visiting tomorrow who will sort out how to reduce it so that I can send. 

However the drama behind it is a real soap opera... jealousy, sex, slander, libel... name calling..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

*horrible picture of me, but it will have to do*

This was taken this morning... more than the tv crew did lol


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

"The idea was that we would be interviewed on the general lack of humane treatment to animals and what is being done for the strays in Egypt. The vet was interviewed and he told of his love of animals and how he treats strays and rescue for free or little money and offers a 24/7 service, even going so far as to send a taxi for strays that have been rescued and in need of immediate treatment but the interviewer kept asking him about the cross over of animal diseases to humans and he tried to explain that it happens on very rare occasions but she kept banging on about it and of course a big part of the population will jump on that and use it to justify why they are frightened of animals."

But all these people afraid of catching animal diseases still eat meat? not only that a lot of them will keep the "meat" on their roof. Or is it only certain animals that can pass on diseases? Like pigs.....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> "The idea was that we would be interviewed on the general lack of humane treatment to animals and what is being done for the strays in Egypt. The vet was interviewed and he told of his love of animals and how he treats strays and rescue for free or little money and offers a 24/7 service, even going so far as to send a taxi for strays that have been rescued and in need of immediate treatment but the interviewer kept asking him about the cross over of animal diseases to humans and he tried to explain that it happens on very rare occasions but she kept banging on about it and of course a big part of the population will jump on that and use it to justify why they are frightened of animals."
> 
> But all these people afraid of catching animal diseases still eat meat? not only that a lot of them will keep the "meat" on their roof. Or is it only certain animals that can pass on diseases? Like pigs.....


Today I had to keep quiet as an Egyptian told me he doesn't like Chinese food because Chinese restaurants are infamous for poor hygiene standards. To illustrate his point he said they keep meat out of the fridge for hours before cooking. 

I could not help but think of those huge slabs of meat and flies-covered carcasses hanging out in the streets of Cairo in high summer, not to mention the medieval tradition of slaughtering cattle in the streets for Eid. :boxing:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> However the drama behind it is a real soap opera... jealousy, sex, slander, libel... name calling..


lovely


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

aykalam said:


> Today I had to keep quiet as an Egyptian told me he doesn't like Chinese food because Chinese restaurants are infamous for poor hygiene standards. To illustrate his point he said they keep meat out of the fridge for hours before cooking.
> 
> I could not help but think of those huge slabs of meat and flies-covered carcasses hanging out in the streets of Cairo in high summer, not to mention the medieval tradition of slaughtering cattle in the streets for Eid. :boxing:



:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: Love it!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Oh, I believe it.

A boy I know was so excited because he had a new puppy.

Well, the new puppy lasted three weeks. His mother got rid of it because ... are you ready for this? ... "dogs give people cancer".

There used to be a time when I was impressed with the title "Doctor." Then I moved to Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was taking part in a Dubai thread .. this is an Egyptian slant on spaying 

well I have had quite a few cats, and I can tell you that neutered/spayed cats live a miserable life full of unbalance and frustration, because you have distorted the harmony of its system. Anyway this is just my opinion, spay it or not, it's your call.

It beggars belief


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I was taking part in a Dubai thread .. this is an Egyptian slant on spaying
> 
> well I have had quite a few cats, and I can tell you that neutered/spayed cats live a miserable life full of unbalance and frustration, because you have distorted the harmony of its system. Anyway this is just my opinion, spay it or not, it's your call.
> 
> It beggars belief


 I'm sure all these unwanted puppies/kittens from un-spayed and un-castrated animals have a wonderful life scraping an existence on the streets!!!


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Dont forget that cats will keep you from getting pregnant.....is that why all the teens in america are buying cats these days?????

OMG!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

charleen said:


> Dont forget that cats will keep you from getting pregnant.....is that why all the teens in america are buying cats these days?????
> 
> OMG!


what?!

Thank god my daughter wants a puppy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> Dont forget that cats will keep you from getting pregnant.....is that why all the teens in america are buying cats these days?????
> 
> OMG!




and that's Americas new generation lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

National third egyption tv channel chosed him for an interview in good morning cairo show tomorrow from 9am to 11am.


----------

